# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  كورس إعداد مدربين معتمدين دوليا من المجلس المهني الامريكي ومعهد المديرين المحترفين

## Somaaa

*الان ,, وبعد طول الانتظار الدورة الاخيرة لهذا العام  دورة إعداد المدرب الدولى المعتمد TOt*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
بعد الانتهاء من تدريب و اعتماد اكثر من 70 مدرب فى شتى المجالات التدريبية .. نفتح باب الحجز فى ( منحه إعداد الـ 100 مدرب للعمل فى الخارج مع شركاء النجاح بالاكاديمية المتحدة.

الدورة معتمدة من المجلس المهنى الأمريكى ACAC- 
معهد المديرين المحترفين في امريكا IPM-  
المعهد الأوروبى لمدراء الأعمال EIBM- 
نقابة مدربى التنمية البشرية المصرية   
- المؤسسة المتقدمة للتدريب و الجودة 7979 التابعة لوزارة التضامن الاجتماعى ومصدق عليها من وزارة الخارجية المصرية. . 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مميزات هذة المنحة :
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
- الحصول على شهادات دولية معتمدة و معترف بها دوليا و محليا
- الحصول على كارنية المدرب المعتمد معتمد و مصدق من المؤسسة المتقدمة 7979
- امكانية العمل فى الخارج مع شركاء التميز و النجاح فى الأكاديمية المتحدة داخل المملكة العربية السعودية و بعض دول الخليج العربى . 
- ترشيحك للعمل معنا فى برامج التدريب المحلية و الدولية . 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ
بعض شركاء النجاح فى الأكاديمية المتحدة :- 
جامعة الملك سعود
الغرفة التجارية
شرطة ابو ظبى
جامعة الامام
جامعة تبوك
دائرة القضاء بالامارات
وزارة المالية بالكويت
مجموعة هائل سعيد باليمن
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ
موعد بداية الدورة 24 / 11 / 2012 التسجيل مفتوح لموعد اقصاه 20 / 11 / 2012 ......... بادر و احجز مقعدك من الان ( معنا سوف تحقق كل ما تحلم به ,, اصنع مستقبلك ) . 
____________________________
احتفظ بهذا الكود ( 7979s) عند التسجيل واحصل على خصم 20 % من ثمن المنحه . 
شرفونا بزيارتكم لصفحتنا على الفيس بوك
ملحوظة:-------
نوفر دورات اونلاين
لمزيد من المعلومات اتصل علي  - 01067778284
0224024964
او من السعودية اتصل علي +966530619799
او من الامارات +971559062989

----------

